# NEW (to me!) F700 dumpski



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My buddie and I picked her up last night. 1992 F700 with a Cummins, 5 over 2, air brakes, pto's, etc. 22.5's with sims, LIKE NEW Coopers all around. Truck has only 45,000 miles. Everything works great.

This was used as a mobile dumpster on jobsites for a couple years and parked in 07. Fresh batts along with a half squirt of ether and she fired right up. Drove out of the 6" ruts she sunk into, and drove it 45 mins home. Came with a full tank of 3.5 year old fuel too!

The ol gal looks way worse in pics than it is. She shined up like a new penny (will get washed pics up soon). Plan is to paint cab white and repaint frame and bed black.

Came with a Meyer truckside and plumbed for a CH spreader. Plan to run a Fisher MC I have on hand, and may convert plow controls to CH as well.

My buddie standing proud. This is where it was sitting and taken before we started it.










After I fired and took for a cruise. Testing bed.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice find good luck with it


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Of course she fired she has a cummins!!  Looks good though, should move some snow for ya, good luck...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! And honestly, the second I found out what motor was in it I verbally closed the deal. I knew it would pop off. I'll keep the thread posted on her progress.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you man......You seem real happy.....That truck is going to pur pushing snow


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

so what'd you steal it for


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

good deal h20, dont mind me asking, what you pay for it?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

We stole her guys................at least I think so. The 6 new tires are worth more! $2,700.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Did you wear a mask when you drove it away Jesus. You robbed him


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

He wanted $3k b/c it "didn't run". Then he misplaced the keys and took off another few hundred for locksmith and tow. I slimjim'd and cracked ign over. Drove it away shortly after he left.

He paid $13k for the truck 5-6 years ago and put like 2k miles on it.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, what a great price. I would love to have that baby.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet find, did you dump all the junk in the bed of the truck in the field before you left?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol no, wanted to but my buddie wouldn't let me. Part of the deal was taking the trash too. We burned most of it last night


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Subscribing. Nice find. 22.5 simulators are over $450 alone. Love the short wheelbase with the big wheels.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

got-h2o;1084375 said:


> We stole her guys................at least I think so. The 6 new tires are worth more! $2,700.


That is a wicked good deal. I think that truck will use you good.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice, that is a hell of a find! Get some more pictures of her!


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice find , that will be a handy little truck for you.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice find, cant wait to see the pictures once you paint the cab. Are you going to get her all painted and cleaned up for this winter.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome truck! You got a heck of a deal for sure.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

awesome find man! we are looking for something in that class currently.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That is the deal of the season so far. Good luck with it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!



fordpsd;1084541 said:


> Nice find, cant wait to see the pictures once you paint the cab. Are you going to get her all painted and cleaned up for this winter.


That's the plan so far........hopefully time will allow!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

any new pics of it?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's one from last week. Hasn't changed much yet. I put an E60 on it vs the 47 and fabbed the plow that I plan to use for it to fit with the existing mount......although the 60 won't lift it! :realmad: You can't tell in the second pic, but I boxed in the whole aframe around where the new ears and gusseted them as well. It's all welded solid.

Put a set of air horns on it the day I took this pic, but took the pic just before. Its a smaller vintage Holley set mounted center of the cab.

Been using it here and there, runs great!


----------



## alex94 (Mar 4, 2010)

Still very jealous of that truck. I hope it treats you well this year. keep pics of progress coming!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Will do and thank you!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice! What blade are you running on it?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Mike S;1108896 said:


> Nice! What blade are you running on it?


A Fisher 10' HC

It's one I had laying here so I figured I'd put it to work!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

What the hell is with you buying ford's all of the sudden I knew you would eventually come over to the Blue Oval


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dfdsuperduty;1109861 said:


> What the hell is with you buying ford's all of the sudden I knew you would eventually come over to the Blue Oval


LMAO! No Dave.........Fords are cheap!!! LOL payup


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

It will onlt take a winter or two and he will realize what he did and come back to the good guys. The blue oval, yep, they circled the problem.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dieseld;1110001 said:


> It will onlt take a winter or two and he will realize what he did and come back to the good guys. The blue oval, yep, they circled the problem.


Lol. Oh, my DD is still a Dmax..............that won't change anytime soon


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

good find! good luck this winter!

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

that's a hell of a deal! Even came with the bling bling simulators, them aint cheap.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Will keep the thread updated


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

the best thing to do with those simulators is to find the closest scrap yard...... thats like putting lipstick on a pig.

Im looking at a f-800,ex city truck has central hydro and a belly blade. May end up getting it tomorrow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Say what you want, sims are big time curb appeal.........and I'll take the FREE $500 simulators. I'd have bought them if it didn't have them anyway, same goes for the BRAND NEW tires. But who cares......I paid less for the truck than the tires would have cost!


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice find. Looks good already, that'll be a great looking truck when you get some paint on it.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Potential: She has it.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

newhere;1110809 said:


> the best thing to do with those simulators is to find the closest scrap yard...... thats like putting lipstick on a pig.
> 
> Im looking at a f-800,ex city truck has central hydro and a belly blade. May end up getting it tomorrow.


Some peoples kids...I have simulators on my GMC 6500 and what a difference. Curb appeal is huge.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Its fake curb appeal ! Pony up and put the real alcoas. On it if you want shine. I just think they look tacky. Like spinner hub caps on a 90's caprice.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

newhere;1110809 said:


> the best thing to do with those simulators is to find the closest scrap yard...... thats like putting lipstick on a pig.
> 
> Im looking at a f-800,ex city truck has central hydro and a belly blade. May end up getting it tomorrow.


Are you the president of the rusty rim club?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya let me pony up and spend $3-4k on a set of polished Alcoas for a plow truck. Salt won't hurt those a bit................hahahaha. Wait, how about I keep the STAINLESS sims that the salt WON'T affect instead. Even if I had the spare dough, I think I could find a better way to spend it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh ya and to the others, thanks for havin my back!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I see them used for 500-750 offend. Sorry to bust your balls I've always hated those on any truck from dually 350's to dumps. I put them in the same class as stacks coming out of a pick-up bed.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, come on now comparing them to stacks on a pickup is a bit harsh.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

And like he said why waste money on something that is gonna rust.
Nice truck wish I could find a deal like that


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

your right, i wouldn't waste the money on that. I would take that truck to macco and get a nice shinny new 500 dollar paint job and than i would just run painted rims like a stock truck.


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice looking truck bill! thats going to be a really nice addition to your equipment. As for the sims they look great and give the truck a nice look. If you want to clean some polished ones though feel free to come over to the shop in march and your can spend 6 hours on them like i had to so they looked decent again haha


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Newhere, why dont you take your opinions to another forum? Suggestions are one thing but enough is enough already. The truck came with the simulators, and he likes them. If you buy a new truck with sims, feel free to throw them in the garbage.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the truck ma, nice find...

And about the simulators... I like them kinda, no reason to toss them, i deff agree with you...

So newhere... What if you saw a truck with simulators and stacks!!! That would be so ugly!!!! Right? lol


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

simulators and stacks? might as well put a **** tail on the antenna at that point hill billy.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

newhere;1111901 said:


> simulators and stacks? might as well put a **** tail on the antenna at that point hill billy.


Now that is funny. I am laughing out loud right now.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol you guys crack me up........and as for being a hillbilly, well my name is Bill and hillbilly has been a nickname most of my life..........I actually take it as a compliment these days. I'm proud of who I am  . I mean if you look at my avatar pic you can probably assume I'm not sporting a suit and tie right now.

And yes, I had a single 5" stack in my Dmax service truck I sold......badass


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For sure on the the simulators! Quickest way to polish a turd... I got um on my junk!

I if all they are is lipstick for a pig, then paint that truck's bumper red and call out suey!!

Bill, I like it! 

I need to get a thread goin on what I did with that 1 ton that I bought... she ain't the same beast that I brought home anymore... (those 255's I got from you last year look mighty good on a lifted dump truck)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

got-h2o;1112025 said:


> And yes, I had a single 5" stack in my Dmax service truck I sold......badass


And now I have to see that truck all the time over here! He is selling the MVP... if you want to scoop it back up, it is on craigslist!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Haha nice. Ya that plow was a gem.............


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Bump did you end use plow snow with F700 yet?


I maybe have chance buy 1995 Ford B700 with cummin 5.9L only 130K miles for $1500 from private company.


How traction when it empty?


----------

